# New Build...Penn 113 HLW Special Senator Anniversary Edition



## Pompano Joe

Just finished this really cool 4/0 Wide tonight. Upgrades include a Tiburon one-piece, topless aluminum frame, five stack of ground flat stainless steel drags with Carbontex fibers from Smooth Drag, SS gear sleeve and anti-reverse dog from my friend Keith, ceramic bearings from Boca and an aluminum jigging knob. The red anodized aluminum spool and steel gears were standard on the Anniversary Edition. 

More info and pics on www.facebook.com/pompanojoes.reelworks

Can it be bought? Sure. Can it be bought reasonably? Probably not! But don't let that stop you from making an offer.


----------



## ThaFish

Stunning, just like all your builds! I always enjoy checking out everything that comes out of your shop, keep it up Joe!


----------



## Ugly 1

WOW !!! Sure is purdy Joe!!! Can't wait to see her in person. UGLY


----------



## reelndrag

thats a nice reel Joe! !


----------



## Kim

It's a sweet looking reel.


----------



## javier69

thats a nice reel


----------



## MoganMan

Got to see her in person, man, what a reel!!! I would be scared to fish it it looks so nice!


----------



## startzc

Nicely done sir.


----------



## Ocean Master

Beautiful reel that would cast a mile..!!


----------



## Kailua Boy

Very nicely done! Great job Sir! Are those parts available for 6/0's?


----------



## cajun creationz

i need this done to a 6/0 that is painted blue


----------



## TheLooney1

I need me one or those handles for mine. That looks awesome.


----------



## Pompano Joe

Kailua Boy said:


> Very nicely done! Great job Sir! Are those parts available for 6/0's?


Pretty much everything...I don't think they make a 6/0 ProGear star, but not 100 percent sure. All the SS internals including a high-speed gear set are definitely available. I think Ocean Master has most of that stuff available locally. If not, you can find it all on-line or OM or can get it for you. The frames are readily available through Charkbait and others.

I try to keep the Aluminum knobs in stock and will happy to install. Put a small knob on a Penn Sargus for a guy yesterday...wish I would have taken a picture! OM had some super nice T-Bars from Alan Tani for larger reels when I was over this week. Can't beat those for Grouper, AJ and big Snapper.

You can reach me @ 850-516-2409 if I can be of service.


----------



## pompano67

That machine is so smooth...And it's beautiful....I wish I hadn't touched it haha. As always Joe....You and Keith have all the good toys..


----------



## Hawkseye

I don't know how you get yourself to part with the reels you build Joe. I would have to keep every single one. This one hits me about same way a fine 57 Chevy does!


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

Did they make those for 9/0?


----------



## Kailua Boy

Thanks for the info Joe!! Will give you call when I get back - had go out of town this week. Again, great job on that reel! Best looking 4/0 I've ever seen. 

Jan


----------



## Pompano Joe

badonskybuccaneers said:


> Did they make those for 9/0?


If you're asking about the frame...Accurate made one, not sure if they still are, but I see a used one occasionally. There was a tread some time ago about a machine shop making some 9/0 frames. Never did see a price. Seems like it would be cost prohibitive...but you never know.


----------

